# Camera Cleaning



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a Canon Rebel XTi that has a couple of spots showing up in my photos. From what I read it sounds like I have some dust on the sensor. I also have tried cleaning dust off of the mirror and glass in the view finder and just made it worse. The pictures still look the same but through the viewfinder I can see some dust/lint.

Is there anyone local I can trust to do the cleaning that won't overcharge me and do a good job? I am in the Beaumont area but a trip to Houston is not out of the question.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cliff


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I do all my own cleaning, but not sure what is in Beaumont. Send it back to Canon?
Bad news is that Mirror is very sensitive, The reflecting surface comes off very easy, and if that happens, A new one will have to be installed.
Play it safe, send it to Canon and have it done right.
They will not only clean it but check and make sure it is functioning properly.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu...Service+&+Support-_-Canon+Maintenance+Service


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I may have to do that.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I called Canon and got some news I didn't need. My XTi is no longer on the list of products they service. It is only 7 years old and looks new but that doesn't matter.I just need to buy a new body according to them. If I didn't have a couple of lenses I like I would consider trying Nikon. 

I did find a place in Houston that says they can clean it for me so I guess I will give that a try. Hopefully that will work out.

Cliff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There is a camera shop in Orange also. Not sure of name, but they are a full camera shop and may can help?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Might not be on the mirror*

Sometimes those spots are on the front face of the prism for the viewfinder. I had that happen when I first got a DSLR. Used a rocket blower on the mirror and they didn't come off until I blasted the piece of glass right at the top of the mirror box. But yea if its on the actual mirror and you can't just get rid of it with a rocket blower let a pro mess with it. I ruined a T3 trying to clean the ir filter. The coating is very fragile.

Griz


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

griz said:


> Sometimes those spots are on the front face of the prism for the viewfinder. I had that happen when I first got a DSLR. Used a rocket blower on the mirror and they didn't come off until I blasted the piece of glass right at the top of the mirror box. But yea if its on the actual mirror and you can't just get rid of it with a rocket blower let a pro mess with it. I ruined a T3 trying to clean the ir filter. The coating is very fragile.
> 
> Griz


I might have done the same thing to this one, I hope not. The blower didn't do the trick so you know what I did. I think the spots I'm seeing are on the sensor though. Beaumont doesn't have any camera shops to buy good cleaning products so I used what I had. At least it is not a new camera but it sure took good pictures.


Slip said:


> There is a camera shop in Orange also. Not sure of name, but they are a full camera shop and may can help?


I saw that on the internet yesterday. I may go by and see them today. Thanks

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I got the camera cleaned and ready. I found a great place to get the work done, Humble Camera Center. Brad performed the work required quickly and at a very fair price. I will definitely use him again if the need arises.

Cliff


----------

